# American Golf or...



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

As I work for an independent golf company and would love as many people as possible to dump American Golf and come to us I'd like to know what reasons people visit AG are. The local branch of AG has pushy staff who offer no discount and offer bad advice. On another thread I see a poster saying they wish AG was at their local range and others saying they only shop at AG. Is pushy sales staff not a common thing at AG then? What is it that keeps you going back? If you don't use AG, what are your reasons and where do you get your golf purchases from instead?


----------



## Junior (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			As I work for an independent golf company and would love as many people as possible to dump American Golf and come to us I'd like to know what reasons people visit AG are. The local branch of AG has pushy staff who offer no discount and offer bad advice. On another thread I see a poster saying they wish AG was at their local range and others saying they only shop at AG. Is pushy sales staff not a common thing at AG then? What is it that keeps you going back? If you don't use AG, what are your reasons and where do you get your golf purchases from instead?
		
Click to expand...

The staff at my local AG are really friendly and not pushy at all.  There is a pro there who gives free advice and you can demo clubs etc.  That said, I always try and buy from my club pro, or more recently I bought a new set of irons from Clubhousegolf because the store did interest free credit, and whilst not necessarily a requirement, it helped the cash flow given I'd just paid for a holiday. 

I think it comes down to :

What manufacturers fitting options you have in store to try, what custom fitting equipment you have (launch monitor etc)  and obviously the price too.  Good luck, I really hope you succeed.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 11, 2016)

My reasons for going there:

1.  Its linked to my local driving range
2.  The staff aren't pushy at all
3.  The prices are already cheap, so they don't need to offer extra discount
4.  I don't believe I've had bad advice from them.  In fact the only bad "advice" I've had was from an independent that fitted me with incorrect clubs.

My impression of independents generally is.....more expensive and less choice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2016)

My local AG is in Gosforth, Newcastle upon Tyne. The staff leave you alone unless you ask for help. Not at all pushy but actually pretty friendly. Pushy is clearly not a training style, perhaps it relates to each individual store manager. 

Why do I go there? Very wide range of products, prices are about right with the rest of the market. I can go in and not feel obliged to buy, big shop, you get lost with other customers. I don't want to be in a shop where it is just me and the pro who is looking at me hopefully. That is not relaxing.

I don't quite get the anti AG feeling. They are not evil, they offer probably the best range of golf gear around. Yes you get standalone shops ie Clubhouse which are very good but these are one off sites. 

I probably would not go there for a custom fit but I would say it does a pretty good job.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 11, 2016)

The staff at my local AG (Trafford) are very good, no signs of pushiness and always friendly.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			As I work for an independent golf company and would love as many people as possible to dump American Golf and come to us I'd like to know what reasons people visit AG are. The local branch of AG has pushy staff who offer no discount and offer bad advice. On another thread I see a poster saying they wish AG was at their local range and others saying they only shop at AG. Is pushy sales staff not a common thing at AG then? What is it that keeps you going back? If you don't use AG, what are your reasons and where do you get your golf purchases from instead?
		
Click to expand...

  Wanting people to 'dump AG' is a bit of a harsh statement imo. Like some have said, my local AG is good and the guys there are great. However, I have been to an AG where the staff were not as friendly and won't go back there. 
You are in a very competitive market with several online retailers and other companies like 'used ping' and 'golfbidder' offering the latest gear for less.
I would say establish a great loyal customer base, maybe invite a few guys off here to your place (there must be a few) and word will soon spread....

Good luck with your ventures


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			As I work for an independent golf company and would love as many people as possible to dump American Golf and come to us I'd like to know what reasons people visit AG are. The local branch of AG has pushy staff who offer no discount and offer bad advice. On another thread I see a poster saying they wish AG was at their local range and others saying they only shop at AG. Is pushy sales staff not a common thing at AG then? What is it that keeps you going back? If you don't use AG, what are your reasons and where do you get your golf purchases from instead?
		
Click to expand...


American golf are the TESCOS of golf

Everyone moans about them before saying, WOW they have a sale on and go visit.

Ignoring those who have strong reasons to go or not go, the bulk of why people go is simply down to strong marketing, they are the market leader and they can communicate their current offers with you better than you can.

They are known, something goes wrong, rightly or wrongly the golfing public will expect a big company like AG to sort it.

They have a wider range than you do

They can offer better prices than you can

Parking

Location


American golf are just like tescos, they do many things at a price and convenience that makes sense, and likes tescos they are in your mind first when it comes to golf

You CANNOT compete with them on a like for like basis, you can become a niche operator of some type, fitting, components, tech but trying to do what they do only better is not really a path to success


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2016)

351 - Smart bit of analysis :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 11, 2016)

The one thing I would question from the above responses is cost.

In my experience it is generally possible to improve upon their prices.

All the other points I agree with.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 11, 2016)

Defining your business as lowest cost often means lots of work and little margin and a jump start on the road to ruin.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			As I work for an independent golf company and would love as many people as possible to dump American Golf and come to us I'd like to know what reasons people visit AG are. The local branch of AG has pushy staff who offer no discount and offer bad advice. On another thread I see a poster saying they wish AG was at their local range and others saying they only shop at AG. Is pushy sales staff not a common thing at AG then? What is it that keeps you going back? If you don't use AG, what are your reasons and where do you get your golf purchases from instead?
		
Click to expand...

My local AG is a great place to get stuff. It's attached to the driving range I use, it has an excellent range to choose from, competitive prices and the staff are all knowledgeable and helpful, get most of my golf purchases there.


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

As a point we do match clubhouse and AG for price and we have more pros working here than at AG, would just like to see a few more faces up here. 

One example of our local AG "advice"  Guy 6"4 goes down to be fitted for Cobra Max irons. AG fit him and tell him his clubs will be custom made. He then goes back to collect his clubs only to find out AG have sent him one of the 10000 standard fit sets they ordered from Cobra...

Thanks for the replies so far btw, very insightful and useful for me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2016)

As has been said its a saturated market and to be successful in any business you have to offer excellent prices and excellent service and imo my local AG in Exeter do that.

They also have really knowledgeable staff who never push and will always price match.

Although I have never had anything go wrong on any of my purchases I am sure I could take it back and it will be fixed with no questions asked.

You will always get stories of someone who feels he or she has been poorly advised in any retailer.

Good luck in your venture but it sounds to me your doing something wrong or not enough at this moment in time.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 11, 2016)

bring a new member of my club I haven't used my pro yet so unsure of the deals that can be had but I went to AG on Sat as I had a voucher to use. I mainly use them if I need something now rather than waiting for an online order. Went Sat and as soon as I walked through the door I was welcomed but instantly asked what I was looking for, informed them that I was just browsing and wondered over to a couple of stands of drivers etc. The same guy came over and again asked if it was a driver I was interested in, again said I'm just browsing. I was asked 3 more times whilst I was in there. I like AG and in the end I bought some trousers which they price matched but the constant following around the store was really annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 11, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			bring a new member of my club I haven't used my pro yet so unsure of the deals that can be had but I went to AG on Sat as I had a voucher to use. I mainly use them if I need something now rather than waiting for an online order. Went Sat and as soon as I walked through the door I was welcomed but instantly asked what I was looking for, informed them that I was just browsing and wondered over to a couple of stands of drivers etc. The same guy came over and again asked if it was a driver I was interested in, again said I'm just browsing. I was asked 3 more times whilst I was in there. I like AG and in the end I bought some trousers which they price matched but the constant following around the store was really annoying.
		
Click to expand...

But you have to understand that AG is first and foremost a retail business and that is what retailers do; try to sell you something.

Whilst many of their staff are really nice guys and knowledgeable their job is to sell to generate profit for the private equity company that owns the business.

They are not, and never will be, the same as club pro's who are usually being paid a retainer by the Club in order to provide a service to members. This service may or may not include selling equipment to members.


----------



## jamielaing (Apr 11, 2016)

I really rate my local AG although there is another attached to a driving range near me which I am not keen on mainly due to the staff.

My local AG (Corstorphine in Edinburgh seen as it is a good review)-

At the end of my road firstly!
Very friendly and accommodating staff
Good prices and will also price match!
Happy to give advice and generally not wrong in what they are saying
Will happily chat away about golf for a while

A story that demonstrates their quality- I bought a bag from ebay some time ago and this ripped in a couple of places (was around a year old). I couldn't be bothered returning this to the ebay seller and was sure this would be a hassle. AG returned the bag for me despite me not buying it from them and sorted it all out for me. I'm not sure there are many other shops that would do this for me.

On a side note, I do share my golf purchases between this store and my pro as I like to support the pro at my club. That said, if my pro was charging more than someone else for a product I would certainly be going elsewhere.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll fill you in on a recent experience...

For various reasons I've not been golfing for the past few years, but my son showed a sudden interest - more like obsession so I took him down to our local American golf (Camberley) after several sessions at top golf with their crappy generic clubs. Honestly, I cannot think of anywhere else to go in our area, it's the only golf shop I'm aware of - other than another AG. 

A quiet sunday morning, a few customers are browsing but we are generally left alone to familiarise ourselves with the store. After 5 minutes or so a chap appears and says "just let me know if I can be of any help". We started chatting about junior clubs etc etc my son was measured and fell right between 2 sizes. He advised to go for the slightly longer set as they would last longer and we wouldn't be replacing them if he has a growth spurt - solid advice IMO. Showed us a few options but made a recommendation which we followed. 

The swing analysis bay was empty and before we had even paid for the clubs he let my son hit as many balls as he liked. Kids being kids I couldn't get him off there but it wasn't a problem unless someone else wanted to test something out. While this was going on I was eyeing up the mizuno irons, I started playing golf aged 11 and I have always had a thing for mizuno irons ever since. Even though I was walking around drooling all over the place I was left alone until I asked if I could try a few and he happily obliged. he said we could do a full no obligation fitting session if I wanted but it would take an hour. Why not eh, my clubs are 20+ years old and in need of replacement!

Anyway after trying all sorts for club and shaft combos from all the major manufacturers I settled on the mizuno 850 forged. Hadn't got a clue what they were on the rack for but without prompting him he said we can price match any deal you can find. A quick google here and there sorted a good deal but to be honest I thought sod it, it's been such a helpful and friendly encounter I'm happy to just order them. 

So i signed signed up th their club card which doesn't offer discounts but apparently you do get a few rounds of golf for free each year - I'll see what happens but it's free anyway so what's to loose?

in conclusion and all my opinion of course:

Solid advice from start to finish. 
Literally bent over backward to help. 
Friendly, polite and not pushy in the slightest. 
Price match. 
In my area, I don't know of another walk in golf store. 
Good selection despite not being a massive store.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 11, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			I really rate my local AG although there is another attached to a driving range near me which I am not keen on mainly due to the staff.

My local AG (Corstorphine in Edinburgh seen as it is a good review)-

At the end of my road firstly!
Very friendly and accommodating staff
Good prices and will also price match!
Happy to give advice and generally not wrong in what they are saying
Will happily chat away about golf for a while

A story that demonstrates their quality- I bought a bag from ebay some time ago and this ripped in a couple of places (was around a year old). I couldn't be bothered returning this to the ebay seller and was sure this would be a hassle. AG returned the bag for me despite me not buying it from them and sorted it all out for me. I'm not sure there are many other shops that would do this for me.

On a side note, I do share my golf purchases between this store and my pro as I like to support the pro at my club. That said, if my pro was charging more than someone else for a product I would certainly be going elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...


I used to live in Liberton and as a golfing teenager, me and my pals would get on a 31bus and travel to that store (Passing by others on the way) why?  because you KNOW AG will have all the stuff you just read about in the golf mag, other stores may not.

The fact that people often talk about PRICE MATCHING ag shows that AG offers great pricing, you do not go to AG and say can you price match my local store as they are already better value.

People in general do not want to ask for a discount, they want the best available price 1st time


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 11, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			But you have to understand that AG is first and foremost a retail business and that is what retailers do; try to sell you something.

Whilst many of their staff are really nice guys and knowledgeable their job is to sell to generate profit for the private equity company that owns the business.

They are not, and never will be, the same as club pro's who are usually being paid a retainer by the Club in order to provide a service to members. This service may or may not include selling equipment to members.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I totally get all of that but the sales pitch was just too much on Sat, before it's been ok and I do like AG and will continue to shop there.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			As a point we do match clubhouse and AG for price and we have more pros working here than at AG, would just like to see a few more faces up here. 

One example of our local AG "advice"  Guy 6"4 goes down to be fitted for Cobra Max irons. AG fit him and tell him his clubs will be custom made. He then goes back to collect his clubs only to find out AG have sent him one of the 10000 standard fit sets they ordered from Cobra...

Thanks for the replies so far btw, very insightful and useful for me.
		
Click to expand...

Almost an identical experience at my local AG. My son is 6'5" and was custom fitted by their tour van for Cobra driver for a tour flex stiff shaft upgrade with two wraps. We went to order a couple of weeks later and were told that the options were not available. I called Cobra direct and was told that they absolutely were available with plenty of stock. Went back to AG as order had to come from Cobra dealer, discussed with the manager, who checked with Cobra, confirmed availability and ordered. When it arrived 4 days later, it came with a regular flex shaft. Took another three weeks for Cobra to despatch the correct configuration, even though they were apparently going to expedite due to the mess up, blamed on Cobra.

Most of the time our AG is good, not pushy, competitive pricing, decent selection of gear etc. I'll put this one down to Cobra as informed....


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			As has been said its a saturated market and to be successful in any business you have to offer excellent prices and excellent service and imo my local AG in Exeter do that.

They also have really 

Good luck in your venture but it sounds to me your doing something wrong or not enough at this moment in time.
		
Click to expand...


We are actually doing quite well at the moment I am just looking for ways to increase our customer base and taking customers away from AG and to here seems like a logical way to do that.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 11, 2016)

Very surprised that this thread has been allowed to remain here, to be honest.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 11, 2016)

My local AG is attached to the best range in the area bar none. This gives you the best facility to hit clubs with decent balls and watch ball flight. The staff are friendly, non pushy, and, unlike a couple of local independents, have no bother whatsoever with you taking a couple of clubs out to the range to have a hit with as part of your practice session. The staff are there when you need them.... and not there when you don't, rather than hanging over your shoulder looking for every opportunity to earn some commission. The range of equipment they offer is extensive and unless you want an unusual shaft option then they will pretty much have something suitable for every level of golfer.

Whilst they are not necessarily the cheapest, they will usually throw in a couple of sleeves of balls or gloves with a purchase of decent Â£Â£Â£.

Nothing wrong with AG whatsoever.... they are a welcome part of the golf retail environment which would be a lot worse off without them.


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2016)

I used independents when getting clubs, purely because the specs I have aren't readily available at most places, including AG. Also very spoilt as I live nearish to Silvermere, and their club selection and fitting areas are excellent - no need to go to AG.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2016)

Perhaps the tone needs to change, a little abrasive against AG. Maybe a simpler question would be "what attracts people to AG", without putting them down in the same sentence. Then you can understand what drives people to them and adapt that to your own business. 

One of the obvious thing that comes out of this already, to me anyway, is how important staff are and staff training. The like or dislike for AG often comes down to how someone has been treated when they have entered an AG shop, any shop frankly. You need to play the long game, get good staff, make sure they know how to deal with customers, welcoming but not over powering, and then your reputation will spread. It seems obvious but many retail places, cars being a stand out one, get it so badly wrong.


----------



## jmf1488 (Apr 11, 2016)

American Golf is closest golf shop to my house. I very rarely buy things out of it other than balls. I get most my stuff online cause its cheaper.


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes I totally get all of that but the sales pitch was just too much on Sat, before it's been ok and I do like AG and will continue to shop there.
		
Click to expand...

It'd be interesting if you could recall what you did to prompt another approach each time or if the guys were just asking 'bodies' "how can I help you"

i.e were they actively watching you and responding to the buying signals you made, checking prices tags, touching the goods, comparing sizes, maybe a swoosh of a club etc etc

It's just possible you initiated all or some of the approaches yourself


----------



## Hendy (Apr 11, 2016)

Surely it's a no brainer

1. Price
2. Range

As someone pointed out American golf is the Tesco/asda of the Golf world. 

In recent years company's like lidl have got a market share so you need to become lidl


----------



## super hans (Apr 11, 2016)

Billysboots said:



			Very surprised that this thread has been allowed to remain here, to be honest.
		
Click to expand...


I'm the same, I hate it when folk start talking about golf shops on a golf forum - move it to Out of Bounds please mods - this has nothing to do with golf!!!!


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Perhaps the tone needs to change, a little abrasive against AG. Maybe a simpler question would be "what attracts people to AG", without putting them down in the same sentence. Then you can understand what drives people to them and adapt that to your own business.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps a little abrasive against AG due to personal experience in the local (Stoke on Trent) branch. I know a member of staff from AG and he is told he must try to sell 3 items to every customer that walks through the door. Either way I'd like to attract more people here, so what is it that would make you look elsewhere other than AG? BTW, here in Stoke we have a large number of courses and golf shops so AG certainly don't take all the market share, they just happen to be the closest shop to here (bar a couple of small club shops)


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

super hans said:



			- this has nothing to do with golf!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The clue is in the title..I'm sat in a driving range talking about what makes people go into certain golf shops. I can't understand how this isn't about golf. :fore:


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My local AG is in Gosforth, Newcastle upon Tyne. The staff leave you alone unless you ask for help. Not at all pushy but actually pretty friendly. Pushy is clearly not a training style, perhaps it relates to each individual store manager.
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for that shop as well, their conputer system had messed up my click and collect order so ot wasn't processed when I arrived at the shop. The staff couldn't do enough for me and sorted it out plus more.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 11, 2016)

I haven't used AG for a long time.  The last time I bought anything from them was off their stand at the 2015 Scottish Golf Show. Nothing against them but I haven't really needed anything that I couldn't get cheaper online. 
However, when  I came to buy my new irons I decided I would try and support the Pro at our club.  He arranged the fitting for me at Callaway in St. Andrews and matched the AG pricing plus a bit.  
Our local AG is fine, non-pushy and some good iron pricing.  However when I got fitted at the Scottish Golf Show on the Callaway stand this year it turned out the fella doing the fitting was actually from AG and his fitting was totally different than that done by the official Callaway rep.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2016)

KDR - I have never had the experience up here so that must be a local thing. 

What they do well is offer a wide range. You need to match, or come close to that, specialise in certain brands perhaps (I'm guessing you already do this). Become a centre that people are attracted to. Offer services better than they can, eg better fitting, friendly and knowledgeable service. Don't be pushy, encourage people to whack a ball into a net. Make people feel comfortable.

Work social media heavily, every day, all forms. Not just pushing products but matey chatter about golf. Get a coffee machine. Make people feel they can come in, peruse and talk about golf in a friendly, relaxed fashion. Sales will follow, word will get around. Look at us one here, we love to talk all things golf. Get your shop to be like a forum, without the childish bickering of course.


----------



## super hans (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			The clue is in the title..I'm sat in a driving range talking about what makes people go into certain golf shops.* I can't understand how this isn't about golf.* :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I can't understand, even on the internet, where it's practically impossible to determine a persons intentions by their text,  you couldn't detect the sarcasm in my post


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			The clue is in the title..I'm sat in a driving range talking about what makes people go into certain golf shops. I can't understand how this isn't about golf. :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I must admit your attitude would make me want to avoid you and go to AG...

Not a great way to boost sales if you ask me..


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			Perhaps a little abrasive against AG due to personal experience in the local (Stoke on Trent) branch. I know a member of staff from AG and he is told he must try to sell 3 items to every customer that walks through the door. Either way I'd like to attract more people here, so what is it that would make you look elsewhere other than AG? BTW, here in Stoke we have a large number of courses and golf shops so AG certainly don't take all the market share, they just happen to be the closest shop to here (bar a couple of small club shops)
		
Click to expand...

I am not too far from where you are based and the Local AG that I visit is probably an equal drive from my front to door to yours as is theirs (Albeit the opposite direction) I have purchased from Newcastle's AG previously but the experience that I have recently had from AG at High Legh has been as good as i have had. I recently went in to just browse over some new irons and I was offered a free fitting session. I used the Mizuno Swing DNA, Used multiple heads with different shafts, lie board and they had flightscope aswell as hitting into a range so i could see flight and shot shape and such. I was under no pressure whatsoever to purchase, and didnt as i was waiting for pay day. I did go back two days later, and I was knocked off 30 quid for price match and had free multi compound grips thrown onto my irons as well as a thanks for going back gesture.

So i went back and bought a putter from the same chap. in the past 2 weeks ive spent nearly 800 in there and the service has been impeccable.

What would you do differently to bring customers in that AG dont?!


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

super hans said:



			I can't understand, even on the internet, where it's practically impossible to determine a persons intentions by their text,  you couldn't detect the sarcasm in my post 

Click to expand...

It is very difficult to determine sarcasm online!


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			Perhaps a little abrasive against AG due to personal experience in the local (Stoke on Trent) branch. I know a member of staff from AG *and he is told he must try to sell 3 items to every customer that walks through the door.* Either way I'd like to attract more people here, so what is it that would make you look elsewhere other than AG? BTW, here in Stoke we have a large number of courses and golf shops so AG certainly don't take all the market share, they just happen to be the closest shop to here (bar a couple of small club shops)
		
Click to expand...

Superb advise/training, why would you target anything less!

Regardless of what someone buys just about every item in any shop invariably as a product that compliments it/works with it or simply an add-on item to the first

just as examples :
Leather golf shoes, leather golf shoe cleaner
Golf Trousers, golf belt
Golf ball, golf tees

The list is virtually endless, so that's two items taken care of

Golf is also a sport with a large consumable range of products that will naturally need replacing over time or through use i.e balls, gloves, tees etc 

So there's your third item, targeting anything less than 3 is actually disservice to your customers

Guy wears his new shoes gets back home to clean them and remembers he doesn't have any leather shoe cleaner and has to make a second trip to get the very item the lazy sales staff couldn't be bothered recommending in the first place! 
To top it all it was only when he was on the 1st tee he remembered his glove was just about done in and he meant to get a few when he was in the shop but forgot... if only that guy in the shop had asked how I was doing for gloves!!!


----------



## super hans (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			It is very difficult to determine sarcasm online!
		
Click to expand...

it really wasn't, if you had read the post to which I was replying (which i quoted in my post).


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

Jack_bfc said:



			I must admit your attitude would make me want to avoid you and go to AG...

Not a great way to boost sales if you ask me..
		
Click to expand...

My attitude with customers is impeccable Jack. I hate the cardboard cutout, perpetually offended, agreeable everyman that everyone is supposed to try and be these days. Amazed to see you can judge a persons character by a few posts on an internet forum. Well done mate!


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			I am not too far from where you are based and the Local AG that I visit is probably an equal drive from my front to door to yours as is theirs (Albeit the opposite direction) I have purchased from Newcastle's AG previously but the experience that I have recently had from AG at High Legh has been as good as i have had. I recently went in to just browse over some new irons and I was offered a free fitting session. I used the Mizuno Swing DNA, Used multiple heads with different shafts, lie board and they had flightscope aswell as hitting into a range so i could see flight and shot shape and such. I was under no pressure whatsoever to purchase, and didnt as i was waiting for pay day. I did go back two days later, and I was knocked off 30 quid for price match and had free multi compound grips thrown onto my irons as well as a thanks for going back gesture.

So i went back and bought a putter from the same chap. in the past 2 weeks ive spent nearly 800 in there and the service has been impeccable.

What would you do differently to bring customers in that AG dont?!
		
Click to expand...


Jates you should come and try our facilities, we have the latest power tees and a large well stocked shop. Come down the M6 a couple of junctions and give us a go


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			My attitude with customers is impeccable Jack. I hate the cardboard cutout, perpetually offended, agreeable everyman that everyone is supposed to try and be these days. Amazed to see you can judge a persons character by a few posts on an internet forum. Well done mate!
		
Click to expand...


Well done for reaffirming my opinion....  Your attitude to potential customers isn't great though eh!!


----------



## super hans (Apr 11, 2016)

Slab said:



			Superb advise/training, why would you target anything less!

Regardless of what someone buys just about every item in any shop invariably as a product that compliments it/works with it or simply an add-on item to the first

just as examples :
Leather golf shoes, leather golf shoe cleaner
Golf Trousers, golf belt
Golf ball, golf tees

The list is virtually endless, so that's two items taken care of

Golf is also a sport with a large consumable range of products that will naturally need replacing over time or through use i.e balls, gloves, tees etc 

So there's your third item, targeting anything less than 3 *is actually disservice to your customers
*
Guy wears his new shoes gets back home to clean them and remembers he doesn't have any leather shoe cleaner and has to make a second trip to get the very item the lazy sales staff couldn't be bothered recommending in the first place! 
To top it all it was only when he was on the 1st tee he remembered his glove was just about done in and he meant to get a few when he was in the shop but forgot... if only that guy in the shop had asked how I was doing for gloves!!!
		
Click to expand...


i would say your argument is a disservice to golfers - most, if not all the golfers i know, have an almost compulsive disorder about what they have in their bag, and what they need and dont need


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

Jack_bfc said:



			Well done for reaffirming my opinion....  Your attitude to potential customers isn't great though eh!!
		
Click to expand...


If you live in Blackpool you aren't a potential customer. Thanks for your valuable contribution to the topic though, really helpful thanks


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

super hans said:



			i would say your argument is a disservice to golfers - most, if not all the golfers i know, have an almost compulsive disorder about what they have in their bag, and what they need and dont need
		
Click to expand...

One thing that customers here say about AG is the fact that you go in to buy some balls and then their pushing about gloves and tees etc, if I needed gloves or tees I would have picked them up myself!! Maybe just a Stoke on Trent thing, we do love a good moan around here haha


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2016)

super hans said:



			i would say your argument is a disservice to golfers - most, if not all the golfers i know, have an almost compulsive disorder about what they have in their bag, and what they need and dont need
		
Click to expand...

 

Don't confuse like minded golfers with a typical golfer


edit to add; I recall a couple of threads on here where forum members (avid golfers you'd say) couldn't tell you within a dozen balls how many were in the bag let alone a spare new glove


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank God that Keele isn't my local driving range and hopefully you are the owner or have their permission to post under their name


----------



## super hans (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			One thing that customers here say about AG is the fact that you go in to buy some balls and then their pushing about gloves and tees etc, if I needed gloves or tees I would have picked them up myself!! Maybe just a Stoke on Trent thing, we do love a good moan around here haha
		
Click to expand...


I totally agree, when I'm out on the course, if I go into my bag and I've only got one tee or ball left - then thats a major situation for any golfer - i'm not going to forget that the next time i go into a golf shop.

if i go into a golf shop and ive already got lots of balls - the ONLY thing that will make me buy more balls is the price - nothing else the staff member will say will dictate otherwise


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm going to drive to Keele to spend lots of money at their local AG.


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			One thing that customers here say about AG is the fact that you go in to buy some balls and then their pushing about gloves and tees etc, if I needed gloves or tees I would have picked them up myself!! Maybe just a Stoke on Trent thing, we do love a good moan around here haha
		
Click to expand...

If it sounds to you like its being pushed then they're doing it wrong, doesn't mean the practice itself is wrong


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 11, 2016)

super hans said:



			I'm the same, I hate it when folk start talking about golf shops on a golf forum - move it to Out of Bounds please mods - this has nothing to do with golf!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My point is that the OP allegedly works for an independent dealer and is using GM'S forum to try and encourage members to avoid another dealer. 

Surely that's not what this forum is here for.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2016)

Our nearest AG started out as probably the worst Nevada Bobs in the world. it then went independent but was really poor and is now an AG. The guys there now are pretty good and helpful and have never "pushed" me to buy anything. My own pro will always price match so I prefer to give him my business when possible but id certainly use AG if they did something my pro couldn't stock


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			If you live in Blackpool you aren't a potential customer. Thanks for your valuable contribution to the topic though, really helpful thanks 

Click to expand...


Funny that, seeing as I work all over the country and always on the look out for golf shops and driving ranges.
One of my depots is in Crewe and we have training centre on the edge of Stoke...

And I'm in the market for custom fit set of M2's after having a good customer experience and helpful advice in Doncaster driving range last week.
You never know where your customers could come from...


----------



## jamielaing (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			If you live in Blackpool you aren't a potential customer. Thanks for your valuable contribution to the topic though, really helpful thanks 

Click to expand...

Keele Driving Range- I would like to enlighten you about a couple of things, I just hope you listen.

1) There are a lot of people on this forum. Generally we are a supportive bunch. There are a number of members who's livelihood comes from golf and they receive support from some of use be it lessons, buying products or purely supportive thoughts. They have developed a relationship with the forum, much like most of us have and we come here a lot to talk about our hobby and passion. Most people introduce themselves, contribute a few posts and chat to each other. Your first post here should never be 'xxx are cr*p, spend your money with me' which is essentially what you have written. You would have got on much better be honest and say AG have a huge market share, I don't. How can I make this better in your opinion. 

2) Coming on and being abrasive, regardless of your own thoughts on the comments made doesn't endear you to anyone. It makes me think you would be the same should I come to you for a new set of irons.

3) Saying to someone on a public forum that they are too far away to be a customer so I don't care tells everyone reading not to be a customer, in this case thousands of people. Let's also add that golfers travel the length and breadth of the country on business or visiting courses. If I was on the M6 next week what makes me stop off with you? Certainly nothing now.

4) Business promotion is about what is good about your business, not bashing the others in your market. Try that next time.

5) People judge others. Either positively or negatively. Saying to someone that you can't judge someone from a few lines on the internet is ridiculous. Especially having judged all of AG by your few visits to some stores. 

And finally, you are a golf store. You should be showing yourself as an expert in golf. Someone I can trust when asking for advice and your expertise. Probably best not to attribute 'The more I practice the luckier I get' to Arnold Palmer in your signature when it is commonly known to have been Gary Player. 

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			And finally, you are a golf store. You should be showing yourself as an expert in golf. Someone I can trust when asking for advice and your expertise. Probably best not to attribute 'The more I practice the luckier I get' to Arnold Palmer in your signature when it is commonly known to have been Gary Player. 

Here endeth the lesson.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the enlightenment. http://quoteinvestigator.com/2010/07/14/luck/


----------



## jamielaing (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			Thanks for the enlightenment. http://quoteinvestigator.com/2010/07/14/luck/

Click to expand...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...best-strikers-world-Yes-Ill-prove-season.html

I can find bullsh*t online too mate.


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

jamielaing said:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...best-strikers-world-Yes-Ill-prove-season.html

I can find bullsh*t online too mate.
		
Click to expand...


I got the quote straight out of an Arnolds book "A Golfers Life"..either way..I am quite sure we don't want sanctimonious and pompous are soles as customers so don't worry about helping with my query, thanks. 

ONe more thing, I am not a golf shop, I am a human being. I won't become a perfect internet robot that never offends or takes offence. If that puts you off perhaps you should stick to going into your chainstores and enjoy being served by robots.


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			I got the quote straight out of an Arnolds book "A Golfers Life"..either way..I am quite sure we don't want sanctimonious and pompous are soles as customers so don't worry about helping with my query, thanks. 

ONe more thing, I am not a golf shop, I am a human being. I won't become a perfect internet robot that never offends or takes offence. If that puts you off perhaps you should stick to going into your chainstores and enjoy being served by robots.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any pink castle tee's in stock?

Cheers


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

Slab said:



			Do you have any pink castle tee's in stock?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


Of course!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2016)

A (free) piece of advice from a major seller in a non-related industry. Sell on your own merits, don't slag off the opposition.

Have a read back through the thread and ask the question, how many people have supported my position....

There's the evidence to how much harm you've done to your business.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hehe funny thread! Question for the OP. What do you offer that AG do not? Please don't say "power tees" as that is clearly for you and not your customers. Serious questions, what do you offer that AG do not?


----------



## jamielaing (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			I got the quote straight out of an Arnolds book "A Golfers Life"..either way..I am quite sure we don't want sanctimonious and pompous are soles as customers so don't worry about helping with my query, thanks. 

ONe more thing, I am not a golf shop, I am a human being. I won't become a perfect internet robot that never offends or takes offence. If that puts you off perhaps you should stick to going into your chainstores and enjoy being served by robots.
		
Click to expand...

This is my final point on this thread as quite frankly you are boring me.

A Golfer's Life was first published in 1999. Gary Player said it in the 80s, but I digress.

You've missed my point. Earlier I said I support my local pro as well as going to other stores. I spend my money where I fancy, I have little allegiance to a store. Where you have again made a massive mistake in your latest comment is to assume that I am being 'served by robots'. 

Also, I am not perfect. I am not a robot either. I make mistakes, make comments I wish I could take back and sometimes do some stupid stuff including online posts. Do I do this under the name of my business/ employer? Certainly not.

I have a feeling this morning will have done your business more damage than you will realise.


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Hehe funny thread! Question for the OP. What do you offer that AG do not? Please don't say "power tees" as that is clearly for you and not your customers. Serious questions, what do you offer that AG do not?
		
Click to expand...

We offer a range facility where customers can demo our range of clubs instead of hitting into a simulator screen. We have coaching facilities and 3 pros working in the shop or coaching out on the range. We offer a trade in service for your old clubs. We offer custom fitting on a GC2 monitor and have a trackman in the coaching bay. We have more experts, matching or lower prices and a better place to hit golf balls.


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			We offer a range facility where customers can demo our range of clubs instead of hitting into a simulator screen. We have coaching facilities and 3 pros working in the shop or coaching out on the range. We offer a trade in service for your old clubs. We offer custom fitting on a GC2 monitor and have a trackman in the coaching bay. We have more experts, matching or lower prices and a better place to hit golf balls.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds remarkably similar to this  : www.americangolf.co.uk/content/WhyShopatAG.html.


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			Jates you should come and try our facilities, we have the latest power tees and a large well stocked shop. Come down the M6 a couple of junctions and give us a go 

Click to expand...




jamielaing said:



			Keele Driving Range- I would like to enlighten you about a couple of things, I just hope you listen.

1) There are a lot of people on this forum. Generally we are a supportive bunch. There are a number of members who's livelihood comes from golf and they receive support from some of use be it lessons, buying products or purely supportive thoughts. They have developed a relationship with the forum, much like most of us have and we come here a lot to talk about our hobby and passion. Most people introduce themselves, contribute a few posts and chat to each other. Your first post here should never be 'xxx are cr*p, spend your money with me' which is essentially what you have written. You would have got on much better be honest and say AG have a huge market share, I don't. How can I make this better in your opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Jamielaing has it the nail on the head here, I have been a member of this forum only a short amount of time but I would like to think, i could well be wrong, but my opinions are respected and i would regard the other members of this forum as Friends/acquaintances, some of them at least.

I would rather line AG's pockets than yours from the way you have conducted yourself this forum. You have been abrasive, challenging and in fairness just downright rude. I will tell the members of my club about how you have acted also because I wouldnt want them to drive out of their way to be greeted by you. First impressions count a lot and you have let not just yourself down, but your business also.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 11, 2016)

Originally Posted by *Jack_bfc* 





 

I must admit your attitude would make me want to avoid you and go to AG...
		
Click to expand...




KeeleDrivingRange said:



			My attitude with customers is impeccable Jack.!
		
Click to expand...

A difference of opinion here

Who's opinion matters, yours or the customers?


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

bobmac said:



			A difference of opinion here

Who's opinion matters, yours or the customers?
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, is Jack a customer or just a guy on a forum?


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			I'm sorry, is Jack a customer or just a guy on a forum?
		
Click to expand...

As he stated, he works in our local area regularly, so yeah he is a customer. Anyone who you're looking to sell to is a customer. By addressing the forum as a whole, we are all customers here. We travel all around the country for meets and to play new courses so people could drop in at any time.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			I'm sorry, is Jack a customer or just a guy on a forum?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I thought you had come to this forum to convince its members to 'dump AG' and become your customers ?


----------



## freddielong (Apr 11, 2016)

Ha ha this guy isn't for real, no one with half a clue would come onto a forum and try to bully people into spending money with them.

Just some numpty with time on their hands.


----------



## KeeleDrivingRange (Apr 11, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			As he stated, he works in our local area regularly, so yeah he is a customer. Anyone who you're looking to sell to is a customer. By addressing the forum as a whole, we are all customers here. We travel all around the country for meets and to play new courses so people could drop in at any time.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly we have got off on the wrong foot. We as a business have been at this site for 2.5 years and have a number of shops across Staffordshire/Shropshire. The American Golf in Stoke is the worst one of the lot by the sounds of it but clearly a lot of you guys have had a great experience with AG, and have put across reasons why the service was good. If you (or any other members) decided to drop by any of the shops you would be pleasantly surprised and receive as good customer service as anywhere else. Perhaps I should leave this thread now and as I post on other threads hopefully first impressions that have clearly not been great will be washed away.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 11, 2016)

Did anyone else see the Facebook argument between the venue and the bride after the bride posted a question on a wedding forum and the woman that ran the venue got annoyed. This thread has the potential to go the same way.

For those who don't know what I'm on about Google "Balgonie Castle Facebook row". The OP seems to have a similar attitude to the woman that runs the venue.


----------



## Junior (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			Clearly we have got off on the wrong foot. We as a business have been at this site for 2.5 years and have a number of shops across Staffordshire/Shropshire. The American Golf in Stoke is the worst one of the lot by the sounds of it but clearly a lot of you guys have had a great experience with AG, and have put across reasons why the service was good. If you (or any other members) decided to drop by any of the shops you would be pleasantly surprised and receive as good customer service as anywhere else. Perhaps I should leave this thread now and as I post on other threads hopefully first impressions that have clearly not been great will be washed away.
		
Click to expand...

Good plan.  I get why the you posted but your wording and the subsequent discussion has taken the thread downhill a bit .  Stick around KeelDrivingRange, if your a golf nut you will fit right in here !  

As I said, good luck with the business.  I love driving ranges, especially in winter as it kills an hour of the evening .....far too many are closing down these days !


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 11, 2016)

Please tell me this a wind up and the OP is actually just playing a trick! 

I live quite away from Mansfield... But still go out my way to go to golf support... Likewise if I'm up Manchester way I'll pop to clubhouse! 

No wonder local shops close if they have the mentality like that. Disappointed.


----------



## elmoag (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all,as some of you know I frequent the forum as firstly i'm a golf nut who can't help reading about the game I also occasionally post on behalf of Ag

This thread clearly caught my attention and it has been fantastic to read through the many comments that clearly demonstrate that our retail colleagues  regularly deliver great service.
However we realize we don't always get it right and this feedback inspires us to improve. 

We are aware that consumers have a choice and there are many fantastic examples of  independent retailers out there  but we will keep doing all we can to make Ag the number 1 choice for golf equipment and advice.

Sorry to hijack the debate. 
It was a nice distraction from wondering how I was the only person in the Ag office who did not back Willet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2016)

I have had a number of issues with AG at various stores near me, all well documented on here. However reading your opening post, my reaction would be how arrogant and how rude to blindly demand people boycott AG. Also, as an aside, did you clear the blatant advertising for your own business via the mods?

I'm sorry but your post did nothing to entice me in at all and if anything I'd be more likely to go back to my AG. They still do some good deals on clothing and accessories and from that side of things I'd definitely deal with them again. I wouldn't trust them to fit me again but as I've said that's in the past and well documented


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 11, 2016)

elmoag said:



			Hi all,as some of you know I frequent the forum as firstly i'm a golf nut who can't help reading about the game I also occasionally post on behalf of Ag

This thread clearly caught my attention and it has been fantastic to read through the many comments that clearly demonstrate that our retail colleagues  regularly deliver great service.
However we realize we don't always get it right and this feedback inspires us to improve. 

We are aware that consumers have a choice and there are many fantastic examples of  independent retailers out there  but we will keep doing all we can to make Ag the number 1 choice for golf equipment and advice.

Sorry to hijack the debate. 
It was a nice distraction from wondering how I was the only person in the Ag office who did not back Willet 

Click to expand...

My irony alarm has just gone off. And just in case the OP missed it, someone from AG who you want us to dump to use your facility instead has just demonstrated to you how customer service should be done. Basically "Good to hear your great feedback. We know we sometimes balls things up but we try to learn from it" and acknowledging the competition without a hint of slagging them off.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 11, 2016)

elmoag said:



			Hi all,as some of you know I frequent the forum as firstly i'm a golf nut who can't help reading about the game I also occasionally post on behalf of Ag

This thread clearly caught my attention and it has been fantastic to read through the many comments that clearly demonstrate that our retail colleagues  regularly deliver great service.
However we realize we don't always get it right and this feedback inspires us to improve. 

We are aware that consumers have a choice and there are many fantastic examples of  independent retailers out there  but we will keep doing all we can to make Ag the number 1 choice for golf equipment and advice.

Sorry to hijack the debate. 
It was a nice distraction from wondering how I was the only person in the Ag office who did not back Willet 

Click to expand...

The blueprint of corporate, business-minded internet chat:

-Has existing relationship with the forum
-Responds to feedback in a measured way, thanking the customer base for the positive AND negative
-Doesn't take the bait of a lesser businessperson, instead praising the indie industry
-Promotes company
-Ends with light-hearted comment

Bravo, sir/madam.

Customer service really isn't hard- just be nice, responsive and aware of the impact of negative feedback.

*I await my Â£100 AG voucher.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2016)

This thread is golf monthly gold :whoo:


----------



## freddielong (Apr 11, 2016)

Call me cynical but I don't think any of the posts from "non regulars" on this thread are what they seem.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 11, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			*I await my Â£100 AG voucher.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh do I get one too? I said nice things as well.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 11, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Call me cynical but I don't think any of the posts from "non regulars" on this thread are what they seem.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Fred... Your a cynic....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2016)

Blimey what happened here then 

AG fill a good gap in the market - useful to try a wide range of clubs.

I mainly use them to find clothes


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			I'll fill you in on a recent experience...

For various reasons I've not been golfing for the past few years, but my son showed a sudden interest - more like obsession so I took him down to our local American golf (Camberley) after several sessions at top golf with their crappy generic clubs. Honestly, I cannot think of anywhere else to go in our area, it's the only golf shop I'm aware of - other than another AG. 

A quiet sunday morning, a few customers are browsing but we are generally left alone to familiarise ourselves with the store. After 5 minutes or so a chap appears and says "just let me know if I can be of any help". We started chatting about junior clubs etc etc my son was measured and fell right between 2 sizes. He advised to go for the slightly longer set as they would last longer and we wouldn't be replacing them if he has a growth spurt - solid advice IMO. Showed us a few options but made a recommendation which we followed. 

The swing analysis bay was empty and before we had even paid for the clubs he let my son hit as many balls as he liked. Kids being kids I couldn't get him off there but it wasn't a problem unless someone else wanted to test something out. While this was going on I was eyeing up the mizuno irons, I started playing golf aged 11 and I have always had a thing for mizuno irons ever since. Even though I was walking around drooling all over the place I was left alone until I asked if I could try a few and he happily obliged. he said we could do a full no obligation fitting session if I wanted but it would take an hour. Why not eh, my clubs are 20+ years old and in need of replacement!

Anyway after trying all sorts for club and shaft combos from all the major manufacturers I settled on the mizuno 850 forged. Hadn't got a clue what they were on the rack for but without prompting him he said we can price match any deal you can find. A quick google here and there sorted a good deal but to be honest I thought sod it, it's been such a helpful and friendly encounter I'm happy to just order them. 

So i signed signed up th their club card which doesn't offer discounts but apparently you do get a few rounds of golf for free each year - I'll see what happens but it's free anyway so what's to loose?

in conclusion and all my opinion of course:

Solid advice from start to finish. 
Literally bent over backward to help. 
Friendly, polite and not pushy in the slightest. 
Price match. 
In my area, I don't know of another walk in golf store. 
Good selection despite not being a massive store.
		
Click to expand...

i know I waffled on a bit here but I just wanted to conclude the overall service. 

When end I ordered the custom fit clubs I was told 7 working days. Ordered on Sunday 3/4/16 - arrived I store to collect 11/4/16 - that's 5 working days! Obviously this is down to mizuno and not AG.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 11, 2016)

Hilarious......'Keele Driving Range"......how to do irreparable damage to your business in a few thoughtless clicks on a very popular national internet golf forum.

As mentioned, hope it was (a) a wind up or (b) he is the sole owner/shareholder (because I feel really sorry for any business associates of his if thats his idea of online marketing)


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 11, 2016)

Perhaps he is an ex LYNX golf trainee, they REALLY KNOW how to balls up an image on a forum, when they were punting their famous magic hot headcover


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 11, 2016)

Our nearest American Golf shop is over 40 miles away and I've never even seen a Direct Golf store so a choice would be nice. Sports Direct  can hardly be described as a golf store (even though I have bought a few bits from there on the odd occasion I have popped in), so, my only real choices are online or local pro shop. I try to use the pro shop as often as possible and even ask for vouchers for there for Xmas and birthdays but the choice is limited so the majority of my dosh is spent on online purchases (mainly Clubhouse Golf and County Golf).


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 11, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			If you live in Blackpool you aren't a potential customer.
		
Click to expand...

That's a silly attitude.

I live in Ipswich. I've never been in your place but I've been to Stone driving range in the last couple of years when I was passing through on my way to a forum golf meeting. I play all over the country during the year, not often, maybe just four or five times, but usually such trips involve an overnight stay.... so what better way of killing a couple of hours than to visit a well stocked golf shop and hit some balls on the range.... yours could be that range which I choose to visit.

So Jack BFC and myself might not be "target" customers.... but we are "potential" customers.

I also happened to live in Stafford many years ago and have several golfing friends who live in the Staffordshire/South Cheshire areas.... so you know... to dismiss Jack because of where he lives, and by extension myself, with such reckless abandon, is potentially an opportunity to dismiss those who I know... who could be your "target" customers.


----------



## Marty420 (Apr 11, 2016)

Had my best ever golf shopping experience at AG in Hedge End on Sunday. Spent 45 minutes in the bay, hit a few different fairway woods and hit my own for comparison. Ended up not buying anything, but have a good idea of what I need from a new 3 wood thanks to the help from guy in there. No pressure to buy, only spoke about the cost of the cheapest one. And he told me to go away and have a think about it. I honestly don't think I could've had the same experience in a pro shop without feeling like I needed to buy something.


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 11, 2016)

The important things, and AG has them pretty much which is why I would go there :
 - big big range
 - no discounts. The price is there, you take it or leave it.
 - low prices
 - good sales

I dont need advice - golf gear advice is a nonsense anyway. Its just regurgitated advert copy, vacuous banter, or pseudo science verging on fraud.


----------



## xcore (Apr 11, 2016)

Since the local direct golf shut down I don't no if any other shops bar ag!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 11, 2016)

Should resurrect the Forum page in the mag and just print the first 80 posts of this thread. What an absolute treat.

If I'm ever in Keele again, I'll be sure to drop in for a pack of castle tees.


----------



## Franco (Apr 11, 2016)

I go to a couple of AG shops, always friendly helpful staff that appear to have been well trained.  I also use an independent store, but often they just don't have what I want.


----------



## connor (Apr 11, 2016)

A wise man once told me. Never slag off the opposition as you never know when you will be going to them to ask for a job


----------



## seochris (Apr 12, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			I'm sorry, is Jack a customer or just a guy on a forum?
		
Click to expand...

When you're in a hole.....stop digging! 

Face it mate...you're screwed!


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 12, 2016)

connor said:



			A wise man once told me. Never slag off the opposition as you never know when you will be going to them to ask for a job
		
Click to expand...


I would say that, does this qualify me as wise?


----------



## drewster (Apr 12, 2016)

Can AG please open a shop somewhere near me ????  We have about 15 decent golf courses within a 10 mile radius all with a strong membership and our part of the country, North Lincs, is crying out for a decent golf shop. It would absoloutely smash it i'm sure.  All of my AG experiences have been very good be it Ipswich, Lakeside, Norwich, Moortown, Colchester, Hull or Braintree.


----------



## super hans (Apr 12, 2016)

I've re-read this thread from start to finish today (after reading it yesterday because i could't believe it when I first read it)

I've come to the following conclusions;


the OP is a disgruntled ex-employee trying to feck up its old employer

the OP is just trolling, judging by his attacks on posters just offering an opinion

the OP is a very young member of staff of his company, and thought he would seek a bit of info on the net to try and (daftly) increase their customer footfall.

the OP is in charge of his business and is looking to increase his turnover (unlikely given his attitude)


Being a betting man I would stick a fiver on him being a wind-up merchant trying to feck-up his former employee, but then im rubbish at betting .

In any scenario, I have ABSOLUTELY no doubt, that his superiors have no idea that he is doing this on a major national golf forum.

If I found any of my staff using my company name on a forum like this I would be straight down the disciplinary route


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2016)

drewster said:



			Can AG please open a shop somewhere near me ????  We have about 15 decent golf courses within a 10 mile radius all with a strong membership and our part of the country, North Lincs, is crying out for a decent golf shop. It would absoloutely smash it i'm sure.  All of my AG experiences have been very good be it Ipswich, Lakeside, Norwich, Moortown, Colchester, Hull or Braintree.
		
Click to expand...

Ill swap you our AG for your 15 decent courses within a 10 mile radius?


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 12, 2016)

drewster said:



			Can AG please open a shop somewhere near me ????  We have about 15 decent golf courses within a 10 mile radius all with a strong membership and our part of the country, North Lincs, is crying out for a decent golf shop. It would absoloutely smash it i'm sure.  All of my AG experiences have been very good be it Ipswich, Lakeside, Norwich, Moortown, Colchester, Hull or Braintree.
		
Click to expand...

I've used the Lincoln shop a number of times and always found them to be very helpful, knowledgeable and not in the slightest pushy.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 12, 2016)

I buy all my golf equipment from local pros. clothing and shoes from my club as it doesn't sell much in the way of clubs only Ping. Then clubs from the pro at the Driving Range in Inverness who stocks Mizuno.  There are 4 pro shops in Inverness and AG is the 5th best in the town. its staff are not all that and has limited range and overpriced, you could walk over the road from it and get it cheaper and from the local pros'


----------



## drewster (Apr 12, 2016)

Whereditgo said:



			I've used the Lincoln shop a number of times and always found them to be very helpful, knowledgeable and not in the slightest pushy.
		
Click to expand...

I know but from Scunthorpe/Brigg/Grimsby way Lincoln can be a 60 minute drive as can Hull . Our neck of the world is unchartered waters and ripe for fishing !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I buy all my golf equipment from local pros. clothing and shoes from my club as it doesn't sell much in the way of clubs only Ping. Then clubs from the pro at the Driving Range in Inverness who stocks Mizuno.  There are 4 pro shops in Inverness and AG is the 5th best in the town. its staff are not all that and has limited range and overpriced, you could walk over the road from it and get it cheaper and from the local pros'
		
Click to expand...

I would prefer to utilise my club pro or the teaching pro I use for lessons as both give me reasonable quotes for things like clubs and are on hand to ask once I've bought. Also think it's important where possible to support a PGA pro (use them or lose them) although I accept like the High St, there are good and bad ones. I do use AG for clothing (and independents like Silvermere) as these carry bigger and better stocjs


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 13, 2016)

The local AG is good where we are. I normally buy from our club pro who will usually match any genuine offer but they don't have a Mizuno account.

One thing AG do offer is trade-ins which removes the hastle of selling old clubs.


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I buy all my golf equipment from local pros. clothing and shoes from my club as it doesn't sell much in the way of clubs only Ping. Then clubs from the pro at the Driving Range in Inverness who stocks Mizuno.  There are 4 pro shops in Inverness and AG is the 5th best in the town. its staff are not all that and has limited range and overpriced, you could walk over the road from it and get it cheaper and from the local pros'
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but three of them are owned by the same Inverness mafia....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			Clearly we have got off on the wrong foot.
		
Click to expand...

There's an old saying in business............   "you only get one chance to make a good first impression".

Guess what?
You failed.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 13, 2016)

The Keele Driving Range has suddenly gone very quiet!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sooooo.........this went well. #Marketing101


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2016)

seochris said:



			Yeah but three of them are owned by the same Inverness mafia....

Click to expand...

Alistair retired and sold each shop to each pro that managed it so all 3 are now owned by the pro.

i've played with him a few times as he's a member at Nairn and comes to the roll ups. He is a good guy  ran a successful business that sold stuff at reasonable prices and offered decent trade in and SH stuff, they still do.


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Alistair retired and sold each shop to each pro that managed it so all 3 are now owned by the pro.

i've played with him a few times as he's a member at Nairn and comes to the roll ups. He is a good guy  ran a successful business that sold stuff at reasonable prices and offered decent trade in and SH stuff, they still do.
		
Click to expand...

So at last the cartel has been broken.....but to be fair the Inverness Golf shop always did a good deal and usually cheaper than AG, even with the cartel in place.  

I actually got to like the set up as they could do deals that AG could not.  I went in to get a Ping 3 wood.  All they had was a used 3 wood in stiff but new 3 wood in Reg.....so they swapped over the shaft and sold it to me at the used price.  Would not have got that at AG.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2016)

seochris said:



			So at last the cartel has been broken.....but to be fair the Inverness Golf shop always did a good deal and usually cheaper than AG, even with the cartel in place.  

I actually got to like the set up as they could do deals that AG could not.  I went in to get a Ping 3 wood.  All they had was a used 3 wood in stiff but new 3 wood in Reg.....so they swapped over the shaft and sold it to me at the used price.  Would not have got that at AG.
		
Click to expand...

they still have the buying group for the 3 shops together, so still get the best prices far better than AG offers. I find that diff folk like a certain shop and stick with the one they like, even though its more or less the same company still. i know guys who won't use fairways (where i Go) and Inverness GC members only go to Mel, guys from other clubs in the area will go to the Golf center in the longman.


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			they still have the buying group for the 3 shops together, so still get the best prices far better than AG offers. I find that diff folk like a certain shop and stick with the one they like, even though its more or less the same company still. i know guys who won't use fairways (where i Go) and Inverness GC members only go to Mel, guys from other clubs in the area will go to the Golf center in the longman.
		
Click to expand...

I went to all three although Fairways was my least favourite....i quite liked Mel...he is a sensible bloke but not all that keen on the guys in Longman, but i liked the guys in AG but their deals were crap.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2016)

seochris said:



			I went to all three although Fairways was my least favourite....i quite liked Mel...he is a sensible bloke but not all that keen on the guys in Longman, but i liked the guys in AG but their deals were crap.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to pop in to all of them at least once a month as you can pick up some real bargains SH. 
i got the MP62 i was using when you were at Fortrose, almost brand new for Â£125 from the longman, used them for 4 years then PXed them for my MP4's for more than o paid for them


----------



## bobmac (Apr 13, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			The Keele Driving Range has suddenly gone very quiet!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he doesn't work there any more ?


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 13, 2016)

Boss is probably back from his holidays


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 13, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Boss is probably back from his holidays
		
Click to expand...

Boss: Right- I'm off on my holidays.  Whilst I'm gone, I want you to see what you can do about increasing our sales.  American Golf is killing us.

KDR: No problems, boss.  I'm on it.  Have a good trip.

****one week later****

Boss: Hi! I'm back, how are..... what?  What the hell?  What's happened?


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 13, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Boss: Right- I'm off on my holidays.  Whilst I'm gone, I want you to see what you can do about increasing our sales.  American Golf is killing us.

KDR: No problems, boss.  I'm on it.  Have a good trip.

****one week later****

Boss: Hi! I'm back, how are..... what?  What the hell?  What's happened?






Click to expand...


ahhhahahahhha


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 13, 2016)

KeeleDrivingRange said:



			I'm sorry, is Jack a customer or just a guy on a forum?
		
Click to expand...

Your arrogance is absolutely staggering. I may be "just" someone on a forum, but I am a potential customer, as is everyone else here, and everyone they know.

Putting customers first, treating them with respect and courtesy are the underpinning concepts of any business, especially retail. And word of mouth counts for an awful lot.

I thought this thread should have been closed initially because of the commercial objectives of your opening post. In retrospect I am now delighted it remained 
open, because it has been an abject lesson to absolutely everyone who has viewed it, never mind just contributed towards it, in how to commit commercial suicide.

That, and tremendous entertainment.


----------



## Spoorsy (Apr 13, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Boss: Right- I'm off on my holidays.  Whilst I'm gone, I want you to see what you can do about increasing our sales.  American Golf is killing us.

KDR: No problems, boss.  I'm on it.  Have a good trip.

****one week later****

Boss: Hi! I'm back, how are..... what?  What the hell?  What's happened?






Click to expand...

This is quite possibly the best post in the thread! Haha love it!


----------



## Russ_D (Apr 13, 2016)

Normally get most of my stuff through Direct Golf.....However since the "esteemed" Mr Ashley bought them i thought id have to rethink that. Website has gone all sports direct on us bit on the plus side there is more choice in store for the budget concious golfer.

Spoke to an employee at a store who's location will remain secret what he thought of the changes and he replied as if we were in North Korea as he just said "Mr Ashely has done a great job and i love working here" bit without a trace of emotion in his voice. Thanks goodness for the internet and online shopping!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2016)

Billysboots said:



			Your arrogance is absolutely staggering. I may be "just" someone on a forum, but I am a potential customer, as is everyone else here, and everyone they know.

Putting customers first, treating them with respect and courtesy are the underpinning concepts of any business, especially retail. And word of mouth counts for an awful lot.

I thought this thread should have been closed initially because of the commercial objectives of your opening post. In retrospect I am now delighted it remained 
open, because it has been an abject lesson to absolutely everyone who has viewed it, never mind just contributed towards it, in how to commit commercial suicide.

That, and tremendous entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear. Everyone is a potential customer these days. Word of mouth is a fabulous advertising tool for a business to have and I can guess what they are saying about Keeble Driving Range right now


----------



## WWG (Apr 13, 2016)

I am a retired retailer, and would to explain where it all went wrong. Many years ago the only place you could buy any golf equipment was a pro shop at your local course. Needless to say your local pro shop/club saw this as an opportunity to rip us all off. In steps a retailer with a plan, a very good plan. A big sales floor, a bigger choice than the pro shop, and a bit cheaper. Over the years AG build up a reputation, and then up the margins a bit. The pro shop decides to reduce margins a bit to match the big boy. Ultimately the price difference is no longer very different, but the choice is. There is an opportunity for a new retailer to step in and cut the prices, so watch this space !!


----------



## And29 (Apr 13, 2016)

louise_a said:



			The staff at my local AG (Trafford) are very good, no signs of pushiness and always friendly.
		
Click to expand...

You must have gone in on a day where they hit the sales target.. 

I went in 2 weeks ago got the useual where do youplay? Played much?
andwas dropped like a hot rock when i told them i wasnt after a club just a top for my father in laws birthday..

If you get the chance go to AG 3 Hammers its like another company, polite not pushy amazing range attached, much better experience than Telford. 

Ive even been told at 3 hammers after a session on launch moniter not to change my clubs, Given i would not get much more out of a new driver.


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the link to here SteveJay, don't know how I missed this golden nugget!

I use AG in Coventry quite a lot, it's a very personal service, not pushy at all, excellent range of brands, will always price match or reward my loyalty as best they can, not everything is about price though IMO.

I am also an ex-successful, now semi-retired retailer and so I find the way the OP has conducted himself to be self destructive.  People buy off people, always have done and always will, service and after-sales is paramount, as is learning what your competitors are doing and you should ride on the back of their advertising & marketing, and never ever slag them off, especially in public!

Link sales are critical in retail sales if done correctly, just a Â£1 pack of tee's to 10% of your footfall over the week can yield thousands of pounds to the annual turnover, to adopt the attitude of, _if I wanted tees I'd ask for them_, just shows a huge lack of business acumen, there wasn't a day go by that I didn't know what my average gross sales per customer was or how many items per customer people were buying, its these trends that you can identify your business with and then give incentives to the staff to increase those key indicators, but not in a pushy way, it has to come across as simply a prompt, like, _are you OK for tees at the minute, we have some 3 for 2 offers on at the moment? _

I also travel all over the country now both for business and golf and will constantly drop into independent, corporate (AG) and even Pro shops on my travels, to dismiss someone's input because at face value they lived out of your catchment area, if there is such a term, was foolish and again showed a complete lack of business prowess. 

As an independent retailer in the past I loathed the buying powers of the corporates and large chains and the special deals they could do, but with competition laws in place to protect that now to some degree, and some brands not allowing internet sales figures to be displayed plus lots of other protections for small independent businesses, you have to learn to be more proactive and offer something that isn't wholly dependent on price, like good service, excellent after-sales, a good range of brand names and availability, and the most important thing is, be polite, even to your competitors and don't be afraid of them, there marketing could be bringing people from out of the area to you in which they may then shop around at the same time, so embrace that and piggyback off it.

I wish you luck but you need to change your direction to how you run or present your business and more so, your attitude, IMO.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thanks for the link to here SteveJay, don't know how I missed this golden nugget!

I use AG in Coventry quite a lot, it's a very personal service, not pushy at all, excellent range of brands, will always price match or reward my loyalty as best they can, not everything is about price though IMO.

I am also an ex-successful, now semi-retired retailer and so I find the way the OP has conducted himself to be self destructive.  People buy off people, always have done and always will, service and after-sales is paramount, as is learning what your competitors are doing and you should ride on the back of their advertising & marketing, and never ever slag them off, especially in public!

Link sales are critical in retail sales if done correctly, just a Â£1 pack of tee's to 10% of your footfall over the week can yield thousands of pounds to the annual turnover, to adopt the attitude of, _if I wanted tees I'd ask for them_, just shows a huge lack of business acumen, there wasn't a day go by that I didn't know what my average gross sales per customer was or how many items per customer people were buying, its these trends that you can identify your business with and then give incentives to the staff to increase those key indicators, but not in a pushy way, it has to come across as simply a prompt, like, _are you OK for tees at the minute, we have some 3 for 2 offers on at the moment? _

I also travel all over the country now both for business and golf and will constantly drop into independent, corporate (AG) and even Pro shops on my travels, to dismiss someone's input because at face value they lived out of your catchment area, if there is such a term, was foolish and again showed a complete lack of business prowess. 

As an independent retailer in the past I loathed the buying powers of the corporates and large chains and the special deals they could do, but with competition laws in place to protect that now to some degree, and some brands not allowing internet sales figures to be displayed plus lots of other protections for small independent businesses, you have to learn to be more proactive and offer something that isn't wholly dependent on price, like good service, excellent after-sales, a good range of brand names and availability, and the most important thing is, be polite, even to your competitors and don't be afraid of them, there marketing could be bringing people from out of the area to you in which they may then shop around at the same time, so embrace that and piggyback off it.

I wish you luck but you need to change your direction to how you run or present your business and more so, your attitude, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm.... do _you _have any pink castle tees?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

If the prices are good enough at Keele people will still go there. People will always look for the cheapest regardless of customer service


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the prices are good enough at Keele people will still go there. People will always look for the cheapest regardless of customer service
		
Click to expand...

Not really Phil, people boycott Ashleys Shops or Trumps courses on principle, regardless of cost or customer service.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not really Phil, people boycott Ashleys Shops or Trumps courses on principle, regardless of cost or customer service.
		
Click to expand...

But seemingly not in significant numbers in either case.

Most people only have a limited amount of disposable income and will, therefore, make their decisions with their wallet rather than their conscience.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			But seemingly not in significant numbers in either case.

Most people only have a limited amount of disposable income and will, therefore, make their decisions with their wallet rather than their conscience.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, but like you say it's most people (including me), not all.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not really Phil, people boycott Ashleys Shops or Trumps courses on principle, regardless of cost or customer service.
		
Click to expand...

If Sports Direct started selling Ping irons Â£100 cheaper than anywhere else, then people would flood in.  At the moment, the only brands that people are boycotting are Dunlop and Donnay.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			If Sports Direct started selling Ping irons Â£100 cheaper than anywhere else, then people would flood in.  At the moment, the only brands that people are boycotting are Dunlop and Donnay.
		
Click to expand...

Some people wouldn't have them given for free if their principles are strong enough, not everyone can be bought.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not really Phil, people boycott Ashleys Shops or Trumps courses on principle, regardless of cost or customer service.
		
Click to expand...

Yet everytime I go past one it's always full of people buying his stuff - the people who boycott are hardly a drop in the ocean. He still makes a very big profit yearly


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet everytime I go past one it's always full of people buying his stuff - the people who boycott are hardly a drop in the ocean. He still makes a very big profit yearly
		
Click to expand...

Not my point though, people boycott buying things for all sorts of reasons and companies still make profits.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not my point though, people boycott buying things for all sorts of reasons and companies still make profits.
		
Click to expand...

People do boycott things 

But majority will get their stuff at the best price possible regardless of who the owner is or history or customer service


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 15, 2016)

Personally, I'll likely make a trip to keele driving range when next I'm passing, time permitting. I like my local AG but am a bit bored by their general lack of decent women's stuff.

I notice you stock j lindeberg, I really like their gear. Do you stock much of their women's range?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People do boycott things 

But majority will get their stuff at the best price possible regardless of who the owner is or history or customer service
		
Click to expand...

Already agreed the majority will, I'm one of them, it's the minority that won't, not everyone can be bought.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 15, 2016)

He's not really talking about you though is he Paul?  He's talking generally.  People will always buy if the price is right, regardless of service.

As for keele driving range, he's been very clever actually.  People are talking about the place.  A lot.  This will show up in searches for the place, so whether you like what he's said or not, it's exposure to the place, which can only be good for the business.

Many business leaders are controversial on purpose, they try to stir things up to get a reaction.  Now I'm not saying that's what he's done, maybe he stumbled into this by accident, but people will go there and this thread wont hit his business in the slightest, if anything it is more likely to increase it.

Either way, out of my area so I wont be going, but if it was, I'd be more inclined to go now, just for a look.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Already agreed the majority will, I'm one of them, it's the minority that won't, not everyone can be bought.
		
Click to expand...

But the company won't be bothered by the minority because it's the majority that will provide them with the profit. It's only when the majority start to boycott then there is an issue. But right now because of the way the world is financially people will ignore principles etc buy what they want cheap. 

People will try and stretch their budget as much as they can

So deposits the issues that the guy from Keele has had on here - if there is a deal on , people will look at it and plenty will purchase from them
.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

TheJezster said:



			He's not really talking about you though is he Paul?  He's talking generally.  People will always buy if the price is right, regardless of service.

As for keele driving range, he's been very clever actually.  People are talking about the place.  A lot.  This will show up in searches for the place, so whether you like what he's said or not, it's exposure to the place, which can only be good for the business.

Many business leaders are controversial on purpose, they try to stir things up to get a reaction.  Now I'm not saying that's what he's done, maybe he stumbled into this by accident, but people will go there and this thread wont hit his business in the slightest, if anything it is more likely to increase it.

Either way, out of my area so I wont be going, but if it was, I'd be more inclined to go now, just for a look.
		
Click to expand...

Summed up very well 

If it was near me I would go to the place and if there was something there that was a good price then I would buy from the place irrelevant of what their customer service is like


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

TheJezster said:



			He's not really talking about you though is he Paul?  He's talking generally.  People will always buy if the price is right, regardless of service.

As for keele driving range, he's been very clever actually.  People are talking about the place.  A lot.  This will show up in searches for the place, so whether you like what he's said or not, it's exposure to the place, which can only be good for the business.

Many business leaders are controversial on purpose, they try to stir things up to get a reaction.  Now I'm not saying that's what he's done, maybe he stumbled into this by accident, but people will go there and this thread wont hit his business in the slightest, if anything it is more likely to increase it.

Either way, out of my area so I wont be going, but if it was, I'd be more inclined to go now, just for a look.
		
Click to expand...

It was Phils initial generalization that people will buy regardless of owner or customer service if it's cheap enough, that I was responding to, Forum members are not going to Trump purely based on owner and nothing to do with price, others have stated they will not use Sports Direct due to Ashley and some have stated they won't be going to Keele because of his posts on here. It may not affect those business's on a massive scale but can still do long term damage, somethings are more important than money.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			It was Phils initial generalization that people will buy regardless of owner or customer service if it's cheap enough, that I was responding to, Forum members are not going to Trump purely based on owner and nothing to do with price, others have stated they will not use Sports Direct due to Ashley and some have stated they won't be going to Keele because of his posts on here. It may not affect those business's on a massive scale but can still do long term damage, somethings are more important than money.
		
Click to expand...

Na, the other way round more likely.  SOME may boycott, it wont even be a ripple in the ocean, however.  Many people think they have more sway than they do.  I'm not saying that you shouldn't stand up for your principles, you absolutely should, but they wont have the reaction you would hope is all I'm saying.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

TheJezster said:



			Na, the other way round more likely.  SOME may boycott, it wont even be a ripple in the ocean, however.  Many people think they have more sway than they do.  I'm not saying that you shouldn't stand up for your principles, you absolutely should, but they wont have the reaction you would hope is all I'm saying.
		
Click to expand...

Fully admire those who do this, not me, sold my soul to the devil years ago&#128515;


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 15, 2016)

Same here, I'll buy from anyone! :-D


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

TheJezster said:



			Same here, I'll buy from anyone! :-D
		
Click to expand...

Yep love a bargain, and watch the sport on illegal downloads and can't wait to get to Trump Aberdeen in a fortnight&#128515;


----------



## the smiling assassin (Apr 15, 2016)

Have popped into AG on occasion - staff are ok in a sort of 'read the manual' kind of way. 

I live about 1/2 mile away to the AG as opposed to 5 miles to my club, however I tend to use our local pro shop for most purchases. 

This is probably due to having a few quid on account any way from 2s or competition winnings, but I'd also rather pay a few quid extra on gear and have a well stocked shop at my club, than if herds of members took their custom to AG and we ended up with just a sweetie shop at the club. 

Also, having had my irons and woods fitted at Kingsacre and purchased through my club - I'd note that the fitting process offered to me at AG in comparison was...erm...more of a choosing process than a fitting one.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not my point though, people boycott buying things for all sorts of reasons and companies still make profits.
		
Click to expand...


1 person in 10,000 boycotts for a period
the bad headlines, remind everyone else, they should pop in next time, everytime someone cries WE SHOULD ALL BOYCOTT yadayada SHOP, the people go yes great idea, but none of them do (Normally) and all that has happened is yadayada shop has had a mention which is never a bad thing

Almost nobody shops based on conscience , they shop on cost


----------



## jamielaing (Apr 15, 2016)

the smiling assassin said:



			Have popped into AG on occasion - staff are ok in a sort of 'read the manual' kind of way. 

I live about 1/2 mile away to the AG as opposed to 5 miles to my club, however I tend to use our local pro shop for most purchases. 

This is probably due to having a few quid on account any way from 2s or competition winnings, but I'd also rather pay a few quid extra on gear and have a well stocked shop at my club, than if herds of members took their custom to AG and we ended up with just a sweetie shop at the club. 

Also, having had my irons and woods fitted at Kingsacre and purchased through my club - I'd note that the fitting process offered to me at AG in comparison was...erm...more of a choosing process than a fitting one.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised at that Dan, a couple of theguys in that shop are great in my eyes. I do agree though, AG is for purchases I can't get at the club (Taylor Made balls for example). Would much rather my money went into the pro than a chain but both have their place for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2016)

Reasons I go to american golf

A, they price match any cheaper price I see
B, their staff dont push any sales on me and always go the extra mile for me
C, their warranty on stuff is great. I had a ping bag head cover rip they gave me a temp one whilst the correct colour was ordered and once it was in let me keep it
D, their club benefits aren't bad, for example Â£10 voucher on my bday which saved me money off my next purchase also now their doing 3 free rounds a year sent to your email
E, General offers like when I spent over Â£100 they gave me Â£25 off tee off times
F, Their card is brilliant.. I can chuck away the receipt as everything is on the card. Easier when having to return for any reason
G, Their gift cards.. brilliant for people to give me for bdays and also my work if they give you vouchers for awards and long service american golf take them.. job done

dont think their are many reasons to not go american golf really


----------



## LinksTurf (Apr 15, 2016)

I no longer live near an AG, but do visit one thats around 90 miles from me when I am in the area. The biggest reason for visiting is the range of products and the occasional bargain. I've had very good experiences at various AG's over the years, and some terrible experiences. They are not all the same, and like any other business they have staff turnover, so even going to the same one some time later can result in varying experiences. It is therefore difficult to generalise. I have a Direct Golf near me. Again, it depends who you get how good your experience is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

Won't use AG for any clubs after three bad experiences but got a great deal on a Garmin G8 and their swing analysis tool Truswing. They do some great clothing too. Just because I've had bad fitting experiences why would I boycott somewhere where I can get some good accessories at a decent price


----------



## Richuk123 (Apr 15, 2016)

with the demise of Direct Golf (the irony of John Andrew, who burned many local shops into the ground with his prices, then got done over himself by Mike Ashley), AG have now have the retail market tied up. 

The nearest one to me, i have never had any issues. Not pushy but quick to put you on to Wilson, Fazer etc... (as they earn the most commission from these). For me , The best retail model would be to pay them a far better basic and no commission, therefore you will get non biased sale. a few american outlets have switched to this model, and customer services scored improved as a result.

So, until Mr Ashley decides what he will do with the Direct Golf Name , brands and stores, then AG can sit back and relax.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 6, 2016)

Although this is a old thread I actually have visited both Keele Driving Range & American Golf in Newcastle frequently.

I visit Keele on my lunch for the range and have bought clubs from both.

They both have pro's and cons:

- Keele have a much lesser range than American Golf in terms of pretty much everything, less clubs, less balls, less clothes, A LOT less putters which is one of the clubs I bought from AG instead.
- Keele's strong point is the fact they have an actual range rather than a electronic machine. I always prefer this despite not getting 'accurate' readings. I always like to see the ball fly rather than hit it in to an electronic screen.
- American Golf's staff were much much more welcoming and friendlier than Keele, although sometimes pushy at least you know sometimes they are there if you need them. Keele being predominantly a driving range rather than a shop maybe don't see it this way as most people don't go specifically to buy golf clubs.
- Keele's prices sometimes are brilliant shown, they don't show offers etc and their marketing inevitably is just not as good as American Golf.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 6, 2016)

I prefer to use my pro who will price match also as he is with foremost (I think)


In certain cases I think the fitting service at AG is not backed up by enough training/decent enough tech. The launch monitor at the Stirling one is very poor for example (was a few years ago mind). Other than that mostly positives to report.


My main gripe with them is second hand gear which is generally more expensive than elsewhere and dirty in store. It just makes me think why on earth someone would trade in clubs at AG without scrubbing them and then why do AG put them on the shop floor without having had a scrub. Also a proper artificial surface in the putting areas would be welcome.


----------



## big_eck (Jul 8, 2016)

My AG will price match anywhere and I have a great relationship with all of them, they know me by name (not sure if thats a good thing) I always get the best trade in prices from them as well American Golf is here to stay and will probably only get stronger


----------

